# Funny LOTR pic



## Weathergirl2006 (Nov 30, 2003)

THis is a funny picture i got in an email, and i thought some of yall would enjoy it too!


----------



## Aragorn21 (Nov 30, 2003)

haha, that is indeed a funny picture.


----------



## reem (Dec 1, 2003)

lol!! That was hillarious!!! Will be sure to send this to my friends! lol!!
reem


----------



## Roilya (Dec 5, 2003)

lol omg, sauron@palantir lol


----------



## elf_queen (Dec 6, 2003)

Lol! V. funny. Weathergirl, are you from the south?


----------



## Valdarmyr (Dec 12, 2003)

To quote Merry and Pippin from FotR, "That was good!"..."Let's get another one!" This one gave me a giggle...from theonering.net.

And here's one about "Elrond's Chili."


----------



## arisen pheonix (Dec 13, 2003)

rofl....so wrong.....and soo funny


----------



## In Flames (Dec 13, 2003)

Really good stuff. 

Made me laugh anyway....


----------



## ShootingStar (Jan 2, 2004)

hey... I can't see the picture!!!!


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 2, 2004)

I saw the Elrond Chili one...hahaha very funny...

But the first attachment posted sadly doesnt work for me either... Do you have a link?


----------



## Weathergirl2006 (Jan 2, 2004)

elf_queen said:


> Lol! V. funny. Weathergirl, are you from the south?



yes why?

THANKS all!!


----------



## Samwise_hero (Jan 7, 2004)

That suxs i couldn't check it out..... it said i wasn't allowed to..... what tha???


----------



## Weathergirl2006 (Jan 7, 2004)

I think they made it where u cant used attachment anymore!?


----------



## Valdarmyr (Jan 27, 2004)

Here are a few phun photos I noticed at Somethingawful.com.


----------



## Sarde (Jan 27, 2004)

How does one open attachments? I don't see anything, no buttons or whatever!


----------



## Valdarmyr (Jan 27, 2004)

Looks like the site may still be having a problem with displaying attachments--then again, it could be me..I just read the thread on attachments in the "What's New" section, and they talk about it there. Oh well.


----------



## Weathergirl2006 (Jan 27, 2004)

they made it where u cant see attachments anymore


----------

